# Shakespeare Ugly Stick Black Tiger Rods



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

This has to be my favorite rod for using on Flatheads/Blues with circle hooks. These rods are extremely hard to find, but I was able to get one off EBay several months ago (probably a year ago now). I have searched the net for hours and have only found a couple websites that talk about them that are not in some foreign language. I know these rods seem to be popular in Australia and New Zeeland. I have even emailed Shakespeare but they didn't get back with me. I will try to email them as well as faxing them but I was hoping that by some freak chance somewhere on the message boards that I post on had one for sale or knew someone that had one. Several weeks ago there was a person in Australia selling one on EBay but after the shipping it would have been over $150 if I recall correctly. (A one piece 7 or 8-foot rod shipped that far I guess costs a small fortune.) If anyone can offer help, please feel free to PM or Email me.

Here is a pic of each one for compararion:











Thanks


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Have to keep a eye out. I have 4 Ugly Sticks and like them. Only plob is they dont have enough back-bone. Got to get some heavier and those you have would be nice. Might hit a BIG sale soon.(Rogers,0H.)


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

There is a HUGE difference between the Ugly Sticks and Ugly Stick Tigers. If your wanting something w/ a little more backbone, the Ugly Stick Tigers should do well. (Don't get them confused with the $20 "Shakespeare Tiger" combos at Walmart.) That has to be the worse marketing idea that I've seen when it comes to naming rods.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Finally heard back from Shakespeare:

_*That rod is special made for accounts on the west coast, the largest retailer is Big Rock out west, they sell to the smaller retailers on the west coast stores, there is no way that we can get it for you. *



Mildred Herbert
Senior Consumer Services Assistant
SAP Coordinator
Shakespeare Company
3801 Westmore Drive
Columbia , SC 29223_

I called Big Rock and their largest clients, I can't get one of these in the US.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bumping a thread of mine from 5 years ago... YES 5 YEARS AGO! lol

Figured I'd ask anyone if they've seen these Black Tigers around? I've only seen 1 more in the last few years.


----------



## Ville Boy (Jul 31, 2011)

Check cabela's. They have ugly stick tigers for about 60 bucks. Not sure if that's what your looking for but I know I saw the name


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Close.... The Black Tigers are different than the regular Tiger rods-but thanks. The Black Tigers are rated for the same weight but are not as stiff and have a perfect action for circle hooks.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

BIG Thanks to Nate (Penndog) as he found a couple Aussie sites that sell these rods. The price in USD is about $80 right now.I'm trying to get an idea on shipping and buy betwene 4-8 of them!

Thanks again Nate!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

H2O Mellon said:


> BIG Thanks to Nate (Penndog) as he found a couple Aussie sites that sell these rods. The price in USD is about $80 right now.I'm trying to get an idea on shipping and buy betwene 4-8 of them!
> 
> Thanks again Nate!


No problem Bryan. Im gonna contact some of my shark fishing buddies in Florida and send out a thread on the TxShark forums to see if they can track any down also.


----------

